# 16/22mm Hoses on Fluval 306



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Has anyone modified their Fluval cannister filters so they take vinyl tubing? I would like to try myself because my Milwaukee CO2 Regulator from J&L cannot handle backpressure from a ceramic diffuser =/ So I need to use a reactor, which is impossible with the ribbed Fluval hoses.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Something must be wrong with your diffuser or regulator. An in-line reactor takes considerably more pressure the a regular diffuser. A properly working Milwaukee is more than capable of handling 30 PSI (what an in-line diffuser needs to work properly).

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

CRS Fan said:


> Something must be wrong with your diffuser or regulator. An in-line reactor takes considerably more pressure the a regular diffuser. A properly working Milwaukee is more than capable of handling 30 PSI (what an in-line diffuser needs to work properly).
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the response.

Firstly, I don't believe so... When I looked up this particular regulator (milwaukee 957), I saw countless complaints about it. I should've done my research better before spending $130, but oh well too late for that. I can't exactly remember myself, but other people found cards in their package disclaiming that these regulators can't handle being hooked up to air stones or ceramic diffusers. Really upset that they didn't place this disclaimer on the box. Picture of the card here: https://i.imgur.com/DFkL8Xl.png

Furthermore, the supplier I bought it from (J&L) has a disclaimer on the product page that says, "NOTE: This regulator is recommended for low pressure applications only. In-line CO2 reactors and bubble ladders are fine, but in-line atomizers & ceramic CO2 diffusers are not recommended by the manufacturer." This note wasn't there when I bought it a few months ago, so I'm not very happy about that hah. I can't find any bubble ladders or high-rating reactors anywhere around here.

What's even more ridiculous is that on the box, it says to keep the output pressure at "10lb or less". You can see the instructions from someone else's picture on the top right here: https://i.imgur.com/21cbSFb.png But the output gauge doesn't even let me measure precisely 10psi: https://i.imgur.com/aFteCOk.png It just doesn't make sense to me at all. I guess there's too much backpressure on the regulator, but every damn day I need to manually adjust the knob and needle valve to get the right bps. If I don't, the co2 will come out at like 0.2 bps. I heard that giving more power through the regulator will greatly increase the chances of gassing out the aquarium, so my current pressure is at a measly 15psi.

Do you still believe something is defective with my particular unit, or is it just a terrible product in general?

Guess I never knew the difference between inline diffusers and reactors until now. Do you have recommendations for a quality regulator and an inline diffuser (if I end up getting a better regulator) or reactor?

Thanks again,

Wonny


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Wonny.

Please get a check valve (brass or stainless steel, I don’t recommend the plastic ones) to put in between the diffuser in the water and the regulator. Set the working pressure to at least 17 PSI (I know this is contraindicative of the Milwaukee instructions). The higher pressure will stabilize your bubble count. I bought and used the 957 regulator more than once and have years of experience using this particular unit. If you would like to have me setup your system for you, I can and would be willing to show you at my home. Please PM me if interested. I may also have a spare glass diffuser for you to try.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello again Stuart,


Yes I have a plastic Marina check valve connected, sitting on top of the tank. I noticed a little bit of water inside of it, so I was thinking of getting a quality brass or steel one like you recommended.


Interesting... Well if that's the case, I'll replace the check valve first to see if that's the problem and not my regulator. May I ask where you got your brand of check valve? Having trouble even finding a decently priced one atm.

You have my interest. I'll PM you if I come up empty-handed, assuming your offer is open 


Thanks again,


Wonny


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest something like this: 
Check Valve - Stainless Steel CO2 One Way Check Valve, for Aquarium Co2 System Aquarium CO2 Diffuser, 2Pcs https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07FF1G88R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_08wQBbVF1WY90

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

